# Question about crooked/bent/broken tail feathers



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

Tonight, my cockatiel, Little Bit, was sitting on my husband's shoulder when hubby leaned over and Little Bit fell off. On his way down, LB ran into the refrigerator door. He seems to be feeling fine as he is singing and talking. However, his two longest tail feathers are now sitting askew. One of them looks like the shaft of the feather is bent. The other one probably has the same problem, but I can't tell. Will the tail feathers eventually fall off/break off? Do they grow back? Do you think he felt any pain? Sorry if these are silly questions.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

If they are broken, LB will probably remove them himself. If they're not bleeding then you don't really need to worry.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

If the shaft of the feather is bent or broken they may fall out on their own or LB may remove them. He will grow new ones. If there is no bleeding and if LB doesn't seem distressed then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you for your help with my question. Little Bit didn't have any bleeding and seems to be just fine other than the two lopsided feathers.


----------

